# Paris Roubaix (spoiler)



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Felt bad for Cancellara.
His fall on the track was almost ridiculous, poor guy can't get a lap with his flag.
This race did not turn out as I expected at all.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

That was a great race. I didn't think that break would stick...or that Boonen would hold on as long as he did. Sucked that Tom got bested by a bike length after all that.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Very happy for the winner.


----------



## 50x25 (Aug 25, 2015)

Yeah he rode hard to get back with the other four. I thought Sagan's endo over Fabian's bike was pretty impressive.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Congrats to the vet that crossed the line first. It's a great win for him and Orica. This is just more proof that anything can happen in the Classics. I love that. For every Cancellara and Boonen win there is a Terpstra, Van Summeren, and Hayman win that you don't see coming. I can't think of the last time I was surprised by the finish at the TdF and seeing this kind of thing makes me love races like Roubaix more. +1 on props for Boonen and being amazed by Sagan's bike handling skills again.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

and to think, if Hayman had a team leader in the chase group they would have sent him back to work. Popovich went back for Fabian, Mat was the only rider from the initial break to survive...and win. Great race by EQS, was pulling for Tom the whole race. He accepted 2nd with dignity and class. So close to lose just by a bike, but the 4 main guys were attacking each other and he got to the 'drome pretty quietly.
Sky looked to be in the catbird seat until those 2 crashes. Sagan's wheelie hop over Fabian's bike was all time. Sad that racing season seems to go downhill from here.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

50x25 said:


> Yeah he rode hard to get back with the other four. I thought Sagan's endo over Fabian's bike was pretty impressive.


Yeah, he rode a nose-wheelie for a few feet until he cleared the fallen bike.


----------



## KoroninK (Aug 9, 2010)

I felt badly for Cancellara. Sagan with his bike handling skills impresses everyone yet again. Congrats to Heyman on the nice win. There is a reason this is my favorite race of my favorite part of the season. I'd also like to congratulate Movistar rider Imanol Evriti on his top 10. He's now only the 2nd Spaniard to ever get top 10s in Flanders and Paris-Roubiax, the first rider for the Movistar team do that (in their very long history) and is the first Spaniard to ever get top 10s in both Flanders and Paris-Roubiax in the same season. Looking forward to the Ardenes classics, but after that the season just isn't as fun.


----------



## TmB123 (Feb 8, 2013)

That was very cool, can't wait for the OGE backstage pass video.

I was hoping that Sagan and Cancellara caught back up to the Boonen group, would have been a very entertaining last 20km or so (it was anyway, but with those guys involved it would have been another level I think)


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

And again with the motorbikes! 

A moto crashed into Elia Viviani from behind while he was stopped by a crash.

What was the driver doing? There's a bunch of riders standing in the road in front of him. Maybe he figured he could ram his way through them. From the video it doesn't look like he slowed down much.

This could end a rider's career. Something has to be done. 

Not after careful review.

Not after a bunch of studies. 

Right now. Next race. Get these idiots under control.

Cookson needs to do something.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Cookson needs to do something.


Put a camera or two on every bike and ditch every camera moto. We'd get used to it and it would probably end up being better.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Put a camera or two on every bike and ditch every camera moto. We'd get used to it and it would probably end up being better.



Yay, shaky rocking buttcam that induces seasickness with dirty unclear fisheye lenses 100% of the time...instead of 5 minutes per race that was 5 minutes too long.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

Great race today. Too bad Tommeke didn't get the win, but it was a fun finish after a well-fought run in. They all were in their sprint gears, but were turning them like "OMFG, I think i'm going to die."

I saw only the last 90 Km or so, but during that time I could find only one Tinkoff jersey, the one with the rainbow stripes. Did their bus get lost heading for the start line?


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Boonen says he will back. I am happy to hear it.

Boonen: Why not ride on in 2017? - VeloNews.com

Like Cancellara at Trek, Sagan has had the misfortune of having a fairly weak classics team around him most of his career. Ironically, Trek now has some potential future Classics champs with guys like Theuns and Stuyven, but Tinkoff still doesn't really have any guys like that.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Put a camera or two on every bike and ditch every camera moto. We'd get used to it and it would probably end up being better.


I am with you on this. They actually used quite a bit of onboard footage this week and I liked it once the commentary was added in. If the tech improves, it only gets better.


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

That was a great race, but bummed for Fabian. 

I didn't think the break was going to stick either, but there just wasn't enough strong riders left in the chasing group to help Cancellara and Sagan.


----------



## PBL450 (Apr 12, 2014)

What a great race! The last Ks were just awesome! Sep and Ian going out and attacking! Trading attacks, playing chess on legs with 250K on them... Just great! From cobbles to velodrome! I thought Hayman would be toast after his break around 20 something K. How could you NOT be happy to see him, shaking and looking in shock when the cameras caught up to him as he got off his bike, after that win! It would be great to see Tom get 5. But to see Hayman get one was absolutely fabulous. Sagan jumping Cancellera's bike, the Worl Champion continues to amaze! Great race!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Eurosport guys said Heyman went off today at 800-1 odds. Would be a nice payday if someone dropped some coin oon him.


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

rufus said:


> Eurosport guys said Heyman went off today at 800-1 odds. Would be a nice payday if someone dropped some coin oon him.


Maybe his mom bet on him. Maybe.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

rufus said:


> Eurosport guys said Heyman went off today at 800-1 odds. Would be a nice payday if someone dropped some coin oon him.


And Cavendish finished 25 seconds ahead of Cancellara. 

A lot of bookmakers lost money today, I bet. Wait...can you bet on bookmakers?


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

50x25 said:


> Yeah he rode hard to get back with the other four. *I thought Sagan's endo over Fabian's bike was pretty impressive.*


How he stayed upright is incredible.


----------



## BCSaltchucker (Jul 20, 2011)

Marc said:


> That was a great race. I didn't think that break would stick...or that Boonen would hold on as long as he did. Sucked that Tom got bested by a bike length after all that.


Was very easy to see the break would stay away by 70km to go I think. Sky Lotto and Etixx had many guys working darn hard to keep the Trek and Tinkoff heroes from catching up. Meanwhile Trek and TInkoff melted down and nobody would help the two heroes at all. Job well done by the front group. Just too bad they had to deal with other hangers-on, from Orica, LOL

hey I mean no malice to Mathew! He won it on guile, but as Sean Kelly noted in his recent article on CN that is how PR is played. And it's not like he did not work super hard for it. I loved seeing the back marker dark horse take it all. And his facial expression at the end was priceless, like he'd won the Powerball.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

JSR said:


> I saw only the last 90 Km or so, but during that time I could find only one Tinkoff jersey, the one with the rainbow stripes. Did their bus get lost heading for the start line?


Yeah, many of these races, I've wondered if Tinkoff sent any other riders even to the start line. Seems Sagan is usually on his own before 50 km are up. And then Tinkov wants to complain he doesn't win more! Spend a couple bucks on a few riders who could actually support him, and all those second places would be firsts.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

rufus said:


> Yeah, he rode a nose-wheelie for a few feet until he cleared the fallen bike.


Sagan is amazing. What a great rider he is. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> And Cavendish finished 25 seconds ahead of Cancellara.
> 
> A lot of bookmakers lost money today, I bet. Wait...can you bet on bookmakers?


Cavendish was in the race?!?! I didn't know.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Sagan. Rear wheel wheelie, unclipped, front wheel wheelie. 


https://youtu.be/xvykzqcmlJw


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i was surprised boonen stayed so low on the track...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Look at the picture posted by burgrat. Does it look like Cancellara's quick release must have come undone? The wheel is out but there is no apparent frame damage. And nobody has run over him yet.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Look at the picture posted by burgrat. Does it look like Cancellara's quick release must have come undone? The wheel is out but there is no apparent frame damage. And nobody has run over him yet.


You mean the rear? Does look cockeyed, but the resolution on that pics sucks.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

Awesome, awesome race. I'd vote Tony Martin for MVP - incredible amount of work on the front. Sky look so good when they had four guys in the front group, then presto - PR shows why it is called the hell of the north - two men wiped out in a second. Tommeke left absolutely everything on the road - amazing competitor. It wasn't really a sprint finish, just a matter of who had a tad bit of energy left in the end - I wouldn't have guess it would be Hayman (I was guessing Vanmarcke, or Boasson Hagen if it was a sprint).

Would've have been nice for Fabian to end his career at the front of of the pack. The talented Mr. Sagan will have many more chances to achieve victory. I can't believe that it's already over :-(


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

MMsRepBike said:


> Put a camera or two on every bike and ditch every camera moto. We'd get used to it and it would probably end up being better.





Marc said:


> Yay, shaky rocking buttcam that induces seasickness with dirty unclear fisheye lenses 100% of the time...instead of 5 minutes per race that was 5 minutes too long.





Rashadabd said:


> I am with you on this. They actually used quite a bit of onboard footage this week and I liked it once the commentary was added in. If the tech improves, it only gets better.


A taste


----------



## asgelle (Apr 21, 2003)

AJL said:


> Sky look so good when they had four guys in the front group, then presto - PR shows why it is called the hell of the north - two men wiped out in a second.


Not really. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris–Roubaix#Hell_of_the_North

"The race usually leaves riders caked in mud and grit, from the cobbled roads and rutted tracks of northern France's former coal-mining region. However, this is not how this race earned the name l'enfer du Nord, or Hell of the North. The term was used to describe the route of the race after World War I.[18] Organisers and journalists set off from Paris in 1919 to see how much of the route had survived four years of shelling and trench warfare. Procycling reported:[19]

'They knew little of the permanent effects of the war. Nine million had died and France lost more than any. But, as elsewhere, news was scant. Who even knew if there was still a road to Roubaix? If Roubaix was still there? The car of organisers and journalists made its way along the route those first riders had gone. And at first all looked well. There was destruction and there was poverty and there was a strange shortage of men. But France had survived. But then, as they neared the north, the air began to reek of broken drains, raw sewage and the stench of rotting cattle. Trees which had begun to look forward to spring became instead blackened, ragged stumps, their twisted branches pushed to the sky like the crippled arms of a dying man. Everywhere was mud. Nobody knows who first described it as 'hell', but there was no better word. And that's how it appeared next day in the papers: that little party had seen 'the hell of the north.'[19]' "


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

Here's another. When it was combined with shots from other cameras and commentary from Phil and crew, I thought it worked well. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFX1ZxrEdzw


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Rashadabd said:


> Here's another. When it was combined with shots from other cameras and commentary from Phil and crew, I thought it worked well.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFX1ZxrEdzw


Yeah, I like the view from on board cameras, but it seems, to me, that it would be hard to incorporate into live viewing. But a bunch of on boards in conjunction with everything else would make good viewing after the fact.

Maybe watch it live in the morning on the computer, NBCSports live extra, and then, later, the edited version on TV, NBCSports.

That might be a bit much though.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

velodog said:


> Yeah, I like the view from on board cameras, but it seems, to me, that it would be hard to incorporate into live viewing. But a bunch of on boards in conjunction with everything else would make good viewing after the fact.
> 
> Maybe watch it live in the morning on the computer, NBCSports live extra, and then, later, the edited version on TV, NBCSports.
> 
> That might be a bit much though.


It seems like it can work just like a shot from the back of a motor bike. It pops up on the commentators viewing area and they can discuss what they are seeing. You then bounce to another onboard camera or an overhead shot from a helicopter, or one of a handful of cars or motorbikes you have on the course and supplement with footage from there. It could be cool once you get the kinks worked out.

You would need cameras on the front and back of bikes for it to really be good, but they are already doing that.


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

asgelle said:


> Not really. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paris–Roubaix#Hell_of_the_North
> 
> 'They knew little of the permanent effects of the war. Nine million had died and France lost more than any. But, as elsewhere, news was scant. Who even knew if there was still a road to Roubaix? If Roubaix was still there? The car of organisers and journalists made its way along the route those first riders had gone. And at first all looked well. There was destruction and there was poverty and there was a strange shortage of men. But France had survived. But then, as they neared the north, the air began to reek of broken drains, raw sewage and the stench of rotting cattle. Trees which had begun to look forward to spring became instead blackened, ragged stumps, their twisted branches pushed to the sky like the crippled arms of a dying man. Everywhere was mud. Nobody knows who first described it as 'hell', but there was no better word. And that's how it appeared next day in the papers: that little party had seen 'the hell of the north.'[19]' "


Thanks for the history lesson, but you know why riders today consider it the 'hell of the north'.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

AJL said:


> Thanks for the history lesson, but you know why riders today consider it the 'hell of the north'.


They pass quite a few Military cemeteries during their journey, so that should give them an idea of the magnitude of what has passed before them. Also, the majority of those cyclists are European whose families have been most likely touched, in some way, by both WW's. 

And it being a race that the big players want to be in, it is likely that said players know at least a little of it's history.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> Look at the picture posted by burgrat. Does it look like Cancellara's quick release must have come undone? The wheel is out but there is no apparent frame damage. And nobody has run over him yet.


he would up with one wheel on each side of the road crown. The rear went down the left side and the front went down the right. Slid/ washed out


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

*Matty's Power Numbers Released for the cobble grab*

By the numbers: What it takes to win Paris-Roubaix | CyclingTips

O.O released data!




> In closing, here are some stats from Mat Hayman’s Paris-Roubaix-winning ride:
> 
> Race distance: 258km
> Race duration: 5:52
> ...


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> By the numbers: What it takes to win Paris-Roubaix | CyclingTips
> 
> O.O released data!


Cool, that _is_ a very tough day at the office.


----------

